# Is it ich or fin rot?



## KimS (Oct 7, 2010)

Two of my swordtails have one tiny spot of white on the very very tips of their tails. There are no other spots anywhere on their bodies or on other fish. I have also noticed an aggressive male doing quite a bit of chasing but have not witnessed any nipping. Thoughts?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If it's just one spot, it may not be anything. Fin rot literally looks like their fins are rotting away. You can tell the difference between nipping and fin rot though. Nipping will look like a piece of the fin was torn off while fin rot is the entire fin.


----------



## KimS (Oct 7, 2010)

Perhaps I'm being paranoid. I'll keep an eye on them and treat accordingly if the two spots turn into something bigger.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Its unusual for ich to be on the edge of the fin, I'd suspect an infected nip first. But get out the magnifier and take a look. Ich looks raised like salt, fungus is fuzzy.


----------

